# K2 Thraxis alternative - Sold out?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ride Insanos are pretty similar to the Thraxis. I was using Insanos before I moved to the Thraxis boot. The only thing I can say is that the internal harness is not nearly as good as the BOA harness in the Thraxis. That is the case with any boot that doesn't have the BOA internal harness though. It keeps my heel locked down. The Insano harness, not so much.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ride Trident also has internal boa harness for heel lockdown.


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

Any comments on the Ride Fuse boots? Looks like I can get some in my size. I don't mind the traditional laces.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I had planned to try the thraxis this season and ended up needing a different size from what I pre-ordered and couldn't find. I had hoped to look at the Insano and Trident, but also couldn't find them. I ended up going with the verse and am pretty happy with the fit and stiffness.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Jubs said:


> Any comments on the Ride Fuse boots? Looks like I can get some in my size. I don't mind the traditional laces.


I used to ride Insanos, and I've been riding Fuse for a couple of seasons now. I like them a lot. There's good response from the urethane heel spine and tongue, and also some good lateral flex side to side. The burrito wrap liner is comfortable. I also appreciate the combination of the boa heel hold and traditional laces.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Burton driver x will give you awesome stiffness


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Jubs said:


> Any comments on the Ride Fuse boots? Looks like I can get some in my size. I don't mind the traditional laces.


I have the Fuse and Insanos. Honestly I am finding the Insanos living up to their name, to the point it can be scary just how responsive they are. I'm selling mine and bought a second pair of Fuses for when the first are soaked (I teach a lot so there are times where I won't have time for them to dry by when I stop at night to when I start in the morning even on a dryer). The Fuses I absolutely love. They aren't super stiff like the Thraxis or Insanos etc... but they hold their flex for a looooong time with the urethane tongue.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Salomon malamute are very stiff too and excellent boots. Vans Verse are pretty stiff, especially with lateral stiffness (compared to other freeride boots), which can be good for splitboarding, you can even add stiffeners (which I don't). Deeluxe XV are pretty good and stiff freeride boots too!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Why do you need new boots?
If they are too soft, get some tongue stiffiners. ime get some AT ones...Atomic Backlands ones work great.
For new high end boots...pre order in the summer...


----------



## Jubs (Dec 31, 2021)

I bought the boots that I'm currently riding in March of 2010. No amount of tongue stiffeners or anything else is going to resolve them. Thanks for the tip though, I didn't know that was a thing. I should have had the foresight to buy them at the end of last season but, here we are. I looked up the sizing chart on here and found that my sizing was wrong. According to the mondo sizing, they had my size in stock for the K2 Thraxis. I've got some on order. Never thought I'd spend that much money on snowboard boots.... lol


----------

